# Help! My new baby, loose stools and food change.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My baby is almost 10 weeks. We have had her 1 week. I asked her doctor at well baby check up when her stools would get less loose. He indicated that since she had been on solid food, they should not be loose and suggested that her food may not agree. She was on VF Complete Puppy. At suggestion of a couple of people, I got Blue Buffalo puppy. I have added a few pieces to her VF since Wednesday night.

Her stools have actually gotten more loose. Today I gave her a spoon of cooked rice and her next stool was much firmer and I was excited. I just walked into the kitchen, heard a sound and came out to find the loosest stool yet on the rug. 

Do I stop adding the Blue Buffalo and go back to all VF for now? Do I call the vet and take her in? Do I do something else? 

I appreciate any suggestion if you have experienced this. Thank you!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Not sure about the food you're feeding as we don't have that in the UK so not sure if it's a good food have you looked to see if there is anything in it that she could be allergic to,hope somebody can help you


----------



## tink~n~me (Dec 5, 2010)

Did you change her over completely to the new? When changing food it needs to be done gradually, over about a week. Take a small amount of the new food and add it to the old food. Each day, add more of the new and decrease the old until you are feeding just the new...in about a week.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

UPDATE!

I was actually just tossing 5-6 pieces of the new in with her old food. I had been doing that since Wednesday night.

Her doctor wanted us to bring in a stool sample and we did this morning. Called me and said no parasites nor worms. 

He wants to put her on an antibiotic so we will pick that up tonight and see how she does.

She is happy (this dog is a KISSER!!), playful, sleeps great, eats and drinks like a champ so hopefully, this will just be a bump and then we will be all good.

I am off work from December 17th until January 3rd. Can you imagine how spoiled she will be then? haha!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I would take her to the vet and ask to have a 
lab/fecal done.Once it shows she is giardia &
coccicidia free I would tackle the diet issue.
Adding fiber to her diet then may help.Some raw
canned pumpkin( not pie filler)may help.I give
Dahlia raw carrots or celery for fiber.
Adding a new food(kibble) is gradual.A 90-10%
ratio to start.Choose a 6 star dog food like oreijen,arcanna
or Taste of the wild.If none of this helps then back to the vet.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree on getting the fecal done, as Dahlia's Mama suggested --it can't hurt, and it will help you rule out or be aware of issues.

Then I would fast her for 12-18 hours to give her tummy a chance to settle. After that, just offer her a very small meal of plain boiled chicken (about a tablespoon) and a teaspoon of plain lowfat unsweetened yogurt. Give her another tablespoon of the chicken 2 or so hours later. Then let her tummy rest again for a bit. After that, its just me, but I'd put her back in her kibble and see how she does. 

I have a puppy that does not tolerate kibble at all. He HAS to have either pre-made raw or low processed, no preservative foods. But I doubt its that with your baby. 

Hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

No worms in fecal tests. Doc gave her antibiotic drops. She is now back on food she came with-VF Complete Puppy.

I will wait a couple of weeks and try switching her when I am off work for 2.5 weeks for Christmas. I am deciding between Acana and Orijen.

Thank you for your help. She and I appreciate it!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Karen she is a cutie, I hope you sort it all out soon!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Honestly I think it'd the food mine came from her breeder with awful poo it is bad for a young puppy to have the runs for so long!! Give her boiled chicken for a few days see if it helps you said she had a bad stool from rice so I think she's allergic to grains go for a grain free kibble like orijen or even better put her on ziwipeak


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

A bit of an update!

What a good girl. Potties on her pad at least 90% of the time. Then, she runs to my husband for her "potty praise". Figures. I do everything and she loves him best! Was the same with our boy but since DH had him first, I assumed that was the reason. Nope. haha! 

So, once we determined that she had no worms, she finished 5 days of antibiotic drops. Stool was still really loose so I got her to try pumpkin and things have really firmed. Not solid like an older dog, but MUCH improved. I gave her some plain yogurt to help with the antibiotic and she plowed through the teaspoon of it. Then, she promptly spit it up so I am holding back on that for now.

She is a really good sleeper, a great eater and has really branched out from quiet and timid to a wild woman! 

I think I will wait and keep her on this food (what she has been eating since weaning (she will be 11 weeks on Wednesday) rather than trying to toss in some new while I am off for Christmas. I think even though there are MUCH better foods we could have her on (and it would be a convenient time to try the switch for me) her tummy likely needs a longer break. 

Here is what she is currently eating:
VF Puppy Formula Dog Food 40 lb - Flat Rate Shipping

Thank you all again for your encouragement and help. She and I appreciate it!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so happy she's feeling better! But please try to get her on a better food as soon as you can. The food you linked to is AWFUL. It is a 2 star food. Check it out:

Dog Food Reviews - VF Complete Puppy - Powered by ReviewPost

She's a growing puppy, she needs the BEST nutrition you can give her. I'd switch her to something better as soon as you can for her health!

There are a million food threads here, but you could consider Orijen, Acana, Fromm, or even Taste of the Wild or Kirklands signature brand (found at Costco). If you want to feed the best, you could go to ZiwiPeak or raw. But I would definitely get her off that food she is on.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with Tracey also if you've only firmed herstools up slightly thts not good enough!!! Puppies do not ave sloppy poos you said like an older dog well I have a 6 mo th old and the only time her poos have been sloppy are because she's sick or I haven't fed her enough bone

Get her on a better food if you want to stick with kibble try orijen or if you want to go one better give her ziwi they need good nutrition to keep the healthy if she's 10 weeks and already been on antibiotics and had sloppy poo for a long time she will not be growing how she should as her nutrients will be lost


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay. We only want the best for her and money is not a barrier to getting her the best kibble. I cannot do raw. Perhaps if I can get the hang of it and get over it and learn all the balance and things. 

We are heading out now to a specialty store that says that they carry Orijen. I cannot see a place (in the U.S.) where I can get Ziwi!! Where is the best place to get it online?

I will start tossing some Orijen in with her regular food when we get home. Sure hope this goes better than the Blue Buffalo transition!

Thank you!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

If you look on the ziwi site it'll
Show stockists withthe dry ziwi add some water and I'd personally just put her straight on it it's dehydrated raw so you'll get the benefits but not the teeth cleaning


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Okay. We only want the best for her and money is not a barrier to getting her the best kibble. I cannot do raw. Perhaps if I can get the hang of it and get over it and learn all the balance and things.
> 
> We are heading out now to a specialty store that says that they carry Orijen. I cannot see a place (in the U.S.) where I can get Ziwi!! Where is the best place to get it online?
> 
> ...


Awesome! You should notice a really nice difference after starting her on premium food. Anyplace that sells Orijen should be able to order in some ZiwiPeak for you from their distributor. Last time I ordered a bag though, I just ordered it off of Amazon.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Got it!

They had Stella and Chewy's freeze dried food and lots of treats and such. She suggested breaking some of those patties up and sprinkling on her food once she gets settled on the new food.

She happily ate a couple of Orijen kibbles that I gave her by hand. She does not seem to be picky-I wish that her tummy was not!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Got it!
> 
> They had Stella and Chewy's freeze dried food and lots of treats and such. She suggested breaking some of those patties up and sprinkling on her food once she gets settled on the new food.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have an awesome store to shop at! I am a big fan of stella and chewy's. Good for you. You're getting her off to a great start. Don't be surprised if she has some loose stools until she is transitioned to the new foods. I'm so happy you were able to put her on good quality food, it will make a big difference in the long run!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It is a RIDICULOUS store! Called Land of Paws (in Kansas, of course!). They have a website. In a VERY affluent part of town (not mine-haha!). CRAZY expensive items!

They have many 5 and 6 star foods. I was able to get the 1 pound sampler size of Orijen puppy. I am hoping that she will do so well that I can go back over Christmas break and get the 5 pound bag! They asked to dress her in these $40+ outfits. Juicy Couture and such. I let them but bought none.

Oh. I added 5 kibbles to her bowl and she promptly picked them out and ate them first! Thank goodness she is enjoying the pumpkin. Hopefully a few licks of that will help with the loose business!!


----------

